

Show HN: Can I leave my home safely? - Weather Report - rafaqueque
http://canileave.com/?place=new+york

======
shloime
Smart. I like these slew of super simple, quick sites with useful information.
Reminds me of: <http://www.isitajewishholidaytoday.com/>

~~~
rafaqueque
Thank you very much for the feedback. :)

I've added wind speed and humidity as well. Also, the source code is available
on github. Always contributing to open source community!

